# Bristol United Breweries Maltings



## Bishop (Jan 25, 2006)

I first visited this Malthouse at Bristol Docks in May last year, its
now due for demolition which is an absolute crime due to it being
one of the few remaining Victorian warehouses in the area.

The site encompasses the brick clad Malthouse (otherwise known
as the McArthur Warehouse), a derelict late Victorian or early
Edwardian dwelling house, there are also various timber framed
storage and industrial buildings to the rear of the site.

Site was taken over by McArthurs an iron founding business around
1940-41, I believe they manufactured steel wire. McArthurs moved
to larger premises in the late 50's. The main building has since been
used as a sofa shop, bed shop, reclaimers and art centre. The out
buildings have been used for boat building/repair, car repair, welders.






Seems the end is near for the Malthouse, local campaigners have
fought valiantly to save it, local council doesnt care, English
Heritage lost interest and John Prescott handed the final decision
back to the local council who then approved demolition. Grrr!






Bishop


----------



## norman (Feb 20, 2006)

Im a bit gutted that they are re-developing this area  

the proposals - with images of the proposed buildings [puke]

& a more recent report

Some photos that i took last year, but only just put up are availalbe here


----------



## Bishop (Feb 21, 2006)

Good photos Norman, though I seem to have lost my head
in one of the pics.  I like the aerial shot of the site where
did you get that from?

Bishop


----------



## krela (Feb 21, 2006)

Bishop said:


> I like the aerial shot of the site where
> did you get that from?



Google Earth I would guess, their resolution for central bristol is very good now


----------



## norman (Feb 21, 2006)

Bishop said:


> I seem to have lost my head in one of the pics.


Yea, iv removed your head from all the photos actually !! - hope u dont mind !



krela said:


> Google Earth I would guess, their resolution for central bristol is very good now


Yea - maps.google.co.uk > [then choose the Satellite option] - That what i look at when its quiet in work - they have good coverage of bristol and bits of south wales - as krela says - much better resolution than multimap aerials.




-EDIT 18:04:06-

Uploaded photos from a recent visit to my gallery of the Malthouse - including photos of the recent collapse of some internal flooring [ fotopic gallery ]


----------



## Beavis (May 30, 2006)

Are these still accessible then? I was looking at doing these about 3 months ago but never got around to it, what is access like etc?


----------



## krela (May 30, 2006)

Sure, I'm positive you could figure out a way in if you look 

They've been accessible for about 5 years, due for demolition shortly though.


----------



## norman (May 30, 2006)

Past last week - either Wed or Thurs, there were two fire engines outside - and i was thinking 'oh shit, some pyros have paid a visit' - but the driver of one of the engines said it wasnt a fire. Walked round the corner into the ally to see a ladder against the wooden boards and firemen coming out of the building. Asked what was going on, but they refused to answer any questions, making some crappy joke instead [pricks] - so still not sure what was going on. Back on Cumberland road, there was a guy being pinned down to the floor by two plain clothed police officers - but i doubt that the two incidents were related.

Apart from all that, i presume access is the same as it has been since its been boarded up.


----------

